# ISO Mexican red and green sauce recipe



## Jeekinz (Jul 24, 2008)

We ordered Mexican food a couple weeks ago and it came with two containers of sauce, one red and one green.  They were liquidy like a thin tomato sauce.  Anyone have the recipe for these?  Especially the green one.

Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 24, 2008)

I think you are referring to green enchilada sauce and red enchilada sauce?

I've always just bought mine...I'm sure homemade would be better...I guess I'll go search.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 24, 2008)

I really don't know what it's called. I remember the lady asking which one, but I didn't understand and just said "ok." 

It's a condiment though. I've had Ahi before with empenadas but this is more liquidy.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 24, 2008)

Jeekinz,
 are you looking for a tomatillo sauce..I don't often make a red sauce but do make the green tomatillo for my chicken enchiladas.

kadesma


----------



## giggler (Jul 24, 2008)

Here is a Tomatillo sauce recipe that looks pretty authentic to my area...

I don't know if I'm suposed to "copy" like this, but since it looks like a Rick Bayless recipe anyway here goes...

Tomatillo Sauce Recipe | Recipezaar

I make a pretty good Red Sauce about once a week. I eat it all the time with tortilla chips. I'll share that if you like...

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 24, 2008)

Jeeks - Was the green sauce hot (spicy). If not, you are lookimg for Tomatillo Sauce. If it is hot that is another matter.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 24, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> Jeeks - Was the green sauce hot (spicy). If not, you are lookimg for Tomatillo Sauce. If it is hot that is another matter.


 
Yep.  Both are spicy hot but the red one is more burning hot.  The green had some nice heat and great flavor, too.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 24, 2008)

Jeeks, here is the recipe I use for _Salsa Verde_, identical to the sauce we are served here  and similar to Rick Bayless':

Salsa de Tomate Verde Cocida

3 cups (750 ml.) water
2 ½  tsp. salt
2 cloves garlic
4 chiles serranos
1 pound tomates verdes, husks removed
½ cup loosely packed cilantro
¼ cup finely chopped onion

In a saucepan, bring the water and 1 tsp. of the salt to a boil. Add the garlic, chiles and tomates verdes and simmer, uncovered for 8-10 minutes. Drain, reserving ½ cup of the liquid.
Transfer the garlic, chiles, tomatoes verdes & liquid to a blender. Add the cilantro & remaining salt & puree briefly and CAREFULLY.
Stir in the chopped onion & let the sauce cool before serving.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 24, 2008)

Your red sauce sounds like a _Salsa Ranchero,_ which is pretty hot, and is also served universally here as a table salsa. Here is a recipe:

2  	garlic cloves, peeled and chopped
	2 pounds (about 4 large) fresh ripe tomatoes, roasted 
	5 serrano chiles, roasted
	2 tablespoons vegetable oil (neutral flavor, safflower, canola)
	2 rounded tablespoons finely chopped white onion
	1/2 teaspoon salt (or to taste) preferably sea or Kosher salt 	 	[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] 	[/SIZE][/FONT]

Place  	garlic, tomatoes and chiles into a blender or food processor and blend to a  	slightly chunky (not smooth) sauce.   

	Heat the oil in a heavy frying pan and add the onion and cook until it  	becomes translucent, about 3 minutes. Add the blended ingredients and cook  	over high heat till reduced by half. Make sure to keep scraping the bottom  	of the pan.  There will be flecks of charred tomato and chile skin  	which is the way the sauce should be.

Having given you these recipes, however, you can find very good canned alternatives if your grocery store has a Mexican section (I used to buy these in Portland all the time). The brand you want is _*HERDEZ*, _and it comes in small cans. Look for _Salsa Verde_ and _Salsa Ranchero_.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 24, 2008)

Tomatoes verdes are tomatillos?  What's the husk?


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 24, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Tomatoes verdes are tomatillos?  What's the husk?


Yes, tomates verdes are tomatillos...here, they are sold with the papery husk still intact. Probably not in the US, though.


----------



## giggler (Jul 24, 2008)

tomatillo...

Tomatillo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm not sure they are really a "tomato"

but very close looking after the husk is removed.

The flavor is very different.

Eric.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 24, 2008)

jeekz - note that MK is spelling it differently than you - you are spelling it tomat*oes* while she is spelling it tomat*e/s*...big difference in the two.

And yes, MK, most still have the husks still on them.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 25, 2008)

I guess I am using the Spanish term; they are not called tomatillos here. And giggler is right - I don't think they are tomatoes. Whatever they are, they sure are good, and we really enjoy the salsa. I also have a recipe for meatballs (_albondigas_) that uses them...I'll post it if you'd like. They're really yummy.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 25, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> I guess I am using the Spanish term; they are not called tomatillos here. And giggler is right - I don't think they are tomatoes. Whatever they are, they sure are good, and we really enjoy the salsa. I also have a recipe for meatballs (_albondigas_) that uses them...I'll post it if you'd like. They're really yummy.



My guacamole recipe uses some - it's good too!  They are in the tomato family just a different genus.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 25, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> I guess I am using the Spanish term; they are not called tomatillos here. And giggler is right - I don't think they are tomatoes. Whatever they are, they sure are good, and we really enjoy the salsa. I also have a recipe for meatballs (_albondigas_) that uses them...I'll post it if you'd like. They're really yummy.



MK, Please share your albondigas recipe with us.  I love albondigas and have always wanted to make them.  Thanks for sharing your other recipes, also.


----------



## simplicity (Jul 25, 2008)

My green sauce recipe is almost exactly like Mexico Karen's.  The only difference is that I use chicken stock at the end.  

My red sauce recipe is about the same as well, although I add a bit of cilantro.

I think she has given you some really classic recipes.

The husks are the outer coverings of the tomatillos.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the recipes!  Now I have something to do this weekend.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is the albondigas recipe: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/ethnic-foods/48581-albondigas-mexican-meatballs.html#post652501

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 26, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> We ordered Mexican food a couple weeks ago and it came with two containers of sauce, one red and one green.  They were liquidy like a thin tomato sauce.  Anyone have the recipe for these?  Especially the green one.
> 
> Thanks.



Hi, Jeeks. I posted a tomatillo sauce recipe with my enchilada recipe: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/ethnic-foods/39790-your-go-mexican-recipe.html#post505392


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 27, 2008)

Had a very busy weekend, but thanks alot for the replies.  I definately will try these and post results.


----------



## giggler (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Jenkins,

It's been a few weeks.... did you try some of the Salsa recipes you got?

I find regional cooking tastes facinating, and wondered how those recipes worked for you...

also, I found some other "green sauce" recipes that might be what you are after.

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 13, 2008)

Not yet.  It has been on my To-Do list though.


----------

